# The MBS-02s are back in stock



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Ordered my second pair, if you want some, get them now .


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sycraft said:


> Ordered my second pair, if you want some, get them now .


Only 02's I've seen are in the outlet store, left speaker pairs.......


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Those are the MTS and ya they are gone. The things they still have are the MBS, the bookshelf ones. Once those sell out the M series is gone until they replace it with something new. However for now they are on sale, mine supposedly shipped out earlier today.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sycraft said:


> Those are the MTS and ya they are gone. The things they still have are the MBS, the bookshelf ones. Once those sell out the M series is gone until they replace it with something new. However for now they are on sale, mine supposedly shipped out earlier today.


Hey Syc, my mistake my friend, the MBS's look really nice and at $399 a steal, that's a nice size monitor and 28 lbs. seems solid. How do you like them, I guess you already answered that since you are getting another pair. I think five of these would make for a really nice 5.0 setup in a small to moderate size room. They are really tempting at that price. Is there a 30 day return policy, I doubt that I would need it? I have an older Onkyo AVR that I just can't part with and was thinking of using that to drive a pair of the MSB's in a smaller den area for stereo listening, I noted they are 8 Ohm nominal @ 82.5 dB sensitivity, my receiver is rated at 110 watts with 2 channels driven, will this be problem with the MBS's? Thanks 
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I love them. The SVS M series were already my favourite speakers and an amazing value. I have said of the MTS-01 tower speakers I have that they are the best $4000 speakers I've heard, only SVS happens to charge $1500 for them. The M series was just an amazing value for the money, and that was at full price. At this price they are pretty much "deal of the decade" kind of speakers. They are extremely good sounding speakers.

In terms of the sensitivity, I don't think that is a problem unless you want to listen real loud, or the speakers sit real far away. At 1 meter away (which is the distance sensitivity is measured) they should be able to get around 101dB with that kind of power going in to them. If you are further away it'll be less, figure 6dB less if you are 2 meters away. Actually it won't be quite that much less since -6dB for doubling of distance is the equation for an anechoic space and a room is anything but anechoic, but it gives you a baseline.

So you won't get theater reference levels, but it should be plenty loud. Low sensitivity speakers are really only an issue when you have large distances between listeners and speakers.

They do have an in home test. Here is their info on such things. 45 days, you have to pay shipping back, have to keep the box and all that and ship it back in the box.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The MBS-02 orders are coming in very fast - I don't expect the remaining inventory to last more than a week or so at this rate. So if you are on the fence don't wait long. Thx.


----------

